# Lets see those tongues!!



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL Love these pics!!


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Lol!! I was wondering if I was the only one that thought my dog has the longest tongue, I can't help but laugh at him every time I take a picture of him.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sasha, my friend's dog, on the left with Gunner.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Isen


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

black spot tongue


----------



## CheyCher (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Questforfire said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


We have winner!!! Hahaha


----------



## Dux Benny (Oct 6, 2014)

I wish I could find some of my boy, I think he has yours beat by an inch or two. It hangs down to his chest. Everyone comments, wow what a long tounge. I reply with that's his necktie!! So your boy has a nice necktie and since I can't find s pic, you wing. I have to keep him from overheating now he's 10 with DM.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

.....lol, those are great pics.....:wild:


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Picture of a Picture 1989*

Captain Zac, EZ Buddy. RIP 7/15/86 - 2/7/2000
With that tongue Zac could smooth out a hockey rink between periods.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

After a vigorous session of fetch...


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Swimming with logs


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Got any dirt!*

Hoby 1 yr old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo has a dimple in his tongue. I think it happened when he was tattoo'd


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152748477705821&l=1ce7880103


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]

Eating a beef trachea! He loved it!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]

My previous GSD, Rade (Apollo)!


----------



## Comessy (Oct 19, 2014)




----------

